# My pack!



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello, I joined the forum yesterday and am going to try to put some pics of my pack on! Enjoying a meal!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, darn. only a few went on.......


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My goodness. I hope you have a cheap place to buy meat!! Beautiful mastiff.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Awwww! Gorgeous dogs and great food! How much do they eat a day? :O


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Its great you feed all your dogs raw! We have four Danes and two mutts so I can relate to having a rather large dog meat bill!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone! My mastiffs eat about 2-4 lbs/day. I honestly stopped weighing and judge by their looks now. I have become creative when it comes to obtaining meat. We live in western PA and I was able to make some Amish connections. I would recommend this if you can. They freeze there chicks/pinkies right away for me and sell them at $.50/each. I bought 2 baby lambs that had died for $1.00 lb and so on. I buy mutton, veil, rabbits and organ meat from them as well-CHEAP! The odd variety I get is awesome too! I found a butcher that will sell me lungs/trachea/gullet/sweetbreads all hooked together for $0.10/lb. And I advertise on craigslist, freecycle, and a few other local lists. It has become a fun challenge for me, getting meat cheap or free!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW... beautiful dogs, and what a great deal finder! lol


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

AWESOME pictures! Looks like you've done your homework with all the raw meat and best ways to obtain it!  My mastiff eats anywhere from 2-4 lbs. as well. Depends on the way his weight looks.  Anyway, great pictures. I love your pack! You should post more pics of them!


----------

